# Whats your Pet Hate?



## MANTO

Bit of Fun - What is your Pet Hate?

-People who complain about the small print AFTER they signed the contract
-Lid left of tooth paste 
-etc..


----------



## Lak

Gum chewers


----------



## mathepac

Bad spelling and poor grammar.


----------



## galleyslave

too many to mention! slow walkers who block the way past. 
drivers who dont indicate
queue jumpers
bad speling; punktuation, and grammar two


----------



## callybags

I don't have a pet.


----------



## ney001

Do civil servants count??............. just kidding

1.  Bad Drivers
2.  Parents who think their kids are lovely well behaved little darlings when in reality they are precocious greedy brats sent forth to annoy you just when you are sitting down to eat! - and god forbid you don't talk to them or smile at them then the wrath of soccer mom from hell comes down on you! (sorry bit of a rant there!)
3.  People who have to do everything absolutely by the book, no deviation, no exceptions, no common sense!


----------



## Teatime

People with exceptionally grumpy looking faces.


----------



## MANTO

ney001 said:


> 2. Parents who think their kids are lovely well behaved little darlings when in reality they are precocious greedy brats sent forth to annoy you just when you are sitting down to eat! - and god forbid you don't talk to them or smile at them then the wrath of soccer mom from hell comes down on you! (sorry bit of a rant there!)


 

+1 - Very very Annoying


----------



## Caveat

*Whats your Pet Hate?* 

I think simply bad manners.  It covers an awful lot of things.


----------



## Bluebells

People who will drive into a lake of water on a road, even though there is a queue of traffic beyond the water, who are forced to sit there, and who then are so surprised when their car cuts out and can't be restarted.

Walking on sugar.

Those awful smiling people - her at the window with a glass of wine, him, in his bare feet, chopping chillies, grinning back at her - that we used to see advertising the " Launch of a Prestigious New Development, nestled in the heart of the country, but only a short stroll from the bustling town centre "


----------



## Graham_07

People who cycle on footpaths then expect pedestrians to move out of their way. 

Baked beans ( can one hate a baked bean ? )


----------



## Sconhome

Graham_07 said:


> Baked beans ( can one hate a baked bean ? )



+1 Loath and detest those slimy little beans. 

Pet hates in addition to above, Bad manners and rogue builders / tradespeople


----------



## batty

People who stop to have a chat at the end of an escalator - I'm right behind you & there's nowhere for me to go.

Cyclists on footpaths

People who try to barge past me when I am getting off the dart or getting out of a lift.  

people who let their children cry for hours in a restaurant in the evening & then say "they're just tired".  Why aren't they "just" home in their bed then?


----------



## Kine

+1 to gum cheweres and bad manners.

And Britney Spears...


----------



## roro123

Privatizing profits whilst socializing losses!


----------



## Lak

Dithering people with shopping trolleys who stop dead completly blocking the aisle to read the small print on the back of a packet of scotch eggs utterly oblivious to the congestion they cause.


----------



## Lak

Oh yes and inconsiderant motorists who stop in the most inconvenient place possible in the Centra car park meaning you can neither get to the petrol pump or are blocked from getting out of the LARGE car park while they stroll around inside doing the lottery, buying a birthday card and paying for their goods with a bag full of copper coins.


----------



## RMCF

News readers, both on TV and radio, who feel the need to tell us who they are.

I couldn't give a toss who you are, just read the news and do what you are paid to. You're not a celebrity.


----------



## AgathaC

Bad manners.
Litter louts.
Queue jumpers.


----------



## becky

People who have email signatures with a silly font that takes up half the page.                              These same people usually have the stupid statement, please think about the environment before you print this email.  They also tend to include their email address but not their phone number.  People forwarding you an email you already have with fyi because they don't bother checking the original group.


----------



## Markjbloggs

MANTO said:


> Bit of Fun - What is your Pet Hate?..



Cats.  Oh, and rabbits too.  Come to think of it, Spot does not like the postman very much either....


----------



## RMCF

Barking dogs, especially those that are chucked out by their owners at 8am before they head off to work, and then proceed to bark all day annoying the neighbours, just for the owners to come back at 6pm saying "who's a good boy".

Suppose I mean the owners, not the dogs.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Noise especially from loud music and not just because I'm getting very old, never liked loud music.  Very few people listen out for silence these days.  Its one of the things that's lovely about Donegal as compared to Dublin.


----------



## ACA

Liars - especially ones who think that you believe all the cr*p coming out of their mouths!


----------



## Mucker Man

I hate it when a French player cheats to put us out of the world cup!!!


----------



## Bluebells

Mucker Man said:


> I hate it when a French player cheats to put us out of the world cup!!!



Now _that._
That would be a Bete Noire.


----------



## Girlf

Thiere Henry - or however you spell it
People who wear shades indoors
People who think the sun shine out of their kid's ass
Old people who pretend to be senile so as to skip the queue (I'm on to you..)
People who over do the laughing at mediocre jokes
People who are constantly organizing collections at work if someone so much as moves across the hall (may be a CS issue)
People who are constantly texting...or who are xxxxx at the end of everything
People who are bone idle
Over enthusiastic people at meetings - who have to answer questions or statements even if they haven't a notion
People who think others are stupid and don't notice that they've skipped their round
People with thousands of posts on weddingsonline.ie who aren't actually planning a wedding


----------



## Mucker Man

People who don't say 'thank you' when the door is held open for them.


----------



## Henny Penny

People who say 110%


----------



## Yorrick

Louis Walsh when he says " you shouldn't be in the bottom two"


----------



## liaconn

People who block my view with their SUVs
People who won't shove up on the bus to let someone sit down
Celebrities playing out their broken marriage all over the tabloids, gossip magazines and tacky tv programmes (Yes, you Jordan)
Teenagers shouting at the tops of their voices to their friends who are standing/sitting right beside them


----------



## Joanne1

*****iness
Bad manners
People who are overly agressive
Pretenious people
Public sector employees protesting that they shouldn't get a pay cut.
Our current government


----------



## Joanne1

Oh and appalling referee decisions.


----------



## JP1234

People who walk and text at the same time, dragging their feet, and not looking where they are going.


----------



## Staples

I hate those ads for laser eye surgery that quote the price of surgery on a "per eye" basis.

Has anyone ever had only one eye corrected?  

It's equivalent to pricing a pair of shoes individually.  You could do it but you'd still have to buy two - if not imediately, than later.


----------



## Latrade

1. pedestrians in cycle lanes, either stepping into them or walking in the shared footpath ones.

2. the fact that there's no decent warning system like a car horn for cyclists, just very pathetic and embarrassing tinkle bells.

3. mothers who are crossing the road and stick the prams into oncomming traffic first before checking to see if anything's comming.


----------



## MANTO

Cyclists who think the Red Light is for show...
Cyclists who come up the cycle lane and then park in front of cars - stay in the god damn cycle lane (heaven knows you moaned enough to get them)!


----------



## becky

Staples said:


> I hate those ads for laser eye surgery that quote the price of surgery on a "per eye" basis.
> 
> Has anyone ever had only one eye corrected?
> 
> It's equivalent to pricing a pair of shoes individually. You could do it but you'd still have to buy two - if not imediately, than later.


 
You actually only get one done at the time.


----------



## truthseeker

Staples said:


> Has anyone ever had only one eye corrected?


 
A huge amount of people only need one eye corrected.


----------



## MANTO

Handy if you are a Cyclops


----------



## truthseeker

Latrade said:


> 2. the fact that there's no decent warning system like a car horn for cyclists, just very pathetic and embarrassing tinkle bells.


 
I did in fact pass a cyclist last week with a kind of clowns horn instead of embarrassing tinkle bell, if I see him again Ill be asking where he got it.


----------



## truthseeker

MANTO said:


> Cyclists who think the Red Light is for show...
> Cyclists who come up the cycle lane and then park in front of cars - stay in the god damn cycle lane (heaven knows you moaned enough to get them)!


 
Motorists who think the red light at a pedrestrian crossing is just for show - I see them daily.

Motorists who moan about cyclists.


----------



## Grizzly

1. People who are totally unaware that there is a queue behind them in the supermarket.
2. People who drive toward you on your side of the road because their path is blocked with a parked car.
3. Mothers who talk to their toddlers in a very loud voice. "Hunter aren't you a VERY good boy for sharing your sweets with Marlin" type of thing.
4. People who take up two parking spaces when parking their car.
5. People who open their car door and let it hit against the side of the car parked beside them.


----------



## ney001

Grizzly said:


> . "Hunter aren't you a VERY good boy for sharing your sweets with Marlin" type of thing.



Are they kids or dogs??


----------



## MANTO

Grizzly said:


> 1. People who are totally unaware that there is a queue behind them in the supermarket.


 
People who go to the self service checkout with a full trolley....


----------



## MANTO

truthseeker said:


> Motorists who moan about cyclists.


 
Cyclists who moan about motorists


----------



## truthseeker

MANTO said:


> Cyclists who moan about motorists


 
Motorists, cyclists, pedestrians, ah heck - people in general!!


----------



## MANTO

hahaha


----------



## ney001

The people who stand up immediately when a plane lands - take down their cases and stand blocking the aisle for about 10 minutes till the doors open!. Worse still the ones who sit in at a window seat then proceed to disturb you about six times to get ipods, books, sweets etc out of their bags! 

......... I'm a grump!


----------



## truthseeker

People whose dogs are straining at the end of the leash snarling, foaming, gnashing, growling, snapping...who say 'oh its ok, he wouldnt hurt a fly, he is just playing'.

Bonus pet hate points if said dogs are actually off leash.


----------



## liaconn

Grizzly said:


> 1. People who are totally unaware that there is a queue behind them in the supermarket.


 
I presume these are the same people who get on the bus and then spend 5 minutes rooting at the bottom of their bag for change.


----------



## TarfHead

Grizzly said:


> 1. People who are totally unaware that there is a queue behind them in the supermarket.


 
People who only realise at the last moment that they have to pay for the contents of their supermarket trolley, and then spend more time trying to extricate a purse or cash out from the cavernous handbag. Or the ones carry around a kilo of small change and then try to offload it on the checkout assistant.



Grizzly said:


> 3. Mothers who talk to their toddlers in a very loud voice. "Hunter aren't you a VERY good boy for sharing your sweets with Marlin" type of thing.


 
Parents who saddle their kids with name like Hunter or Marlin.


----------



## Locke

People who chomp away when eating, the noise is disgusting! Yes, I know people have to eat, but can they be a bit more civilised?


----------



## liaconn

Locke said:


> People who chomp away when eating, the noise is disgusting! Yes, I know people have to eat, but can they be a bit more civilised?


 
Also people who blow their nose really loudly at the table.


----------



## Caveat

Pedestrians who absent mindedly or else plain arrogantly, *never* give way to you, forcing _you_ to always move for _them,_ or else risk a collision or bizarre unarmed Mexican stand off. 

I think I'll smear myself with dog excrement to avoid this situation in the future and see how they all like it. 

C'mon! C'mon! bump into me  - I dare you!


----------



## Locke

Caveat said:


> Pedestrians who absent mindedly or else plain arrogantly, *never* give way to you, forcing _you_ to always move for _them,_ or else risk a collision or bizarre unarmed Mexican stand off.
> 
> I think I'll smear myself with dog excrement to avoid this situation in the future and see how they all like it.
> 
> C'mon! C'mon! bump into me - I dare you!


 
People who smear themselves in dog excrement just to make a point.


----------



## Caveat

locke said:


> people who smear themselves in dog excrement just to make a point. :d


 
Very good


----------



## MANTO

People who stop dead in their tracks to look in a shop window - they deserve a good kick in the ankles.


----------



## Staples

MANTO said:


> People who stop dead in their tracks to look in a shop window - they deserve a good kick in the ankles.


 
Yes.  They should slow down gradually clearly indicating their intention to stop, assisted perhaps with indicators and a head mounted brake light.


----------



## MANTO

Sounds Ideal


----------



## Sue Ellen

MANTO said:


> People who stop dead in their tracks to look in a shop window - they deserve a good kick in the ankles.



People who keep adding to their list on this thread instead of making one list  only jokin' says she adding another one to her list.

Absolutely tiny, tiny, tiny font on Terms and Conditions that affect something important like your health, car or household insurance


----------



## dewdrop

Women (should i have said people?) who poke in their purses at the check out for presumably lthe correct amount and engage conversation with the check out person completely ignoring the queue behind...


----------



## gianni

1) Uninformed people who think that if they say something often enough it must be true... e.g. if Thierry Henry didn't handle the ball Ireland would have qualified, most Public Sector workers have only recently had to start contributing to their pensions, 'foreigners' are ripping off the Social Welfare system in Ireland...

2) Bad manners

3) Cycle lanes in Dublin - generally substandard and of no use to cyclists

4) Not being able to get BBC iplayer in Ireland (without having to resort to proxy servers)

5) Paying high rates for a substandard broadband

6) Govt policy of encouraging use of public transport despite huge swathes of the country having no public transport option. Try getting from Navan to Tallaght without a car

7) Gerry Ryan

8) Big screen TV's in small living rooms

9) Parents who drive their kids around in mini tanks

10) Wine snobbery


----------



## SlurrySlump

1. When you send a PM to someone to offer assistance and they completly ignore you.
2. People who cough in to the back of your head when you are standing in a supermarket queue.
3. People who leave their bins out several days after they have been collected.
4. Neighbours who plant invasive ivy and bushes in their garden and don't maintain them and block out your bit of sunlight.
5. Cars that block footpaths.


----------



## Caveat

SlurrySlump said:


> 3. People who leave their bins out several days after they have been collected.


 


Bloody hell - you're even more easily annoyed than me!


----------



## Latrade

New list:

1. People.


----------



## Mpsox

1: Drivers who don't indicate at roundabouts
2: People driving Audi cars who seem to think the rules of the road don't apply to them
3: Coleslaw and chutney
4: Radio DJs who have to have a posse to stroke their ego
5: Ferral children 
6: Going to the dentist
7: Not being able to watch the 6pm news when I get home due to having either Waybuloo/In the night Garden on one telly or Strictly Come Dancing it takes 2 on the other telly
8: Rude, ill mannered pig ignorent boorish shop assistants. 
9: The Naas bypass.
10:The camera at the short term car park in Dublin airport not being able to read my number plate for some unknown reason
11: People who hit "reply to all" on emails when the issue is of no interest to me
12: People who don't know how to use WinZip and clog up my inbox with attachements.
13: Joan Burton's voice
14: Muppets who have one light not working on their car so they turn the other one on full beam and leave it on.
15: Muffin tops on women
16: Sinn Fein
17: Casualty/Holby City etc, I've spent enough time in A&E over the years for various reasons without wanting to watch it on the TV
18: Comedians who are obscene to cover up the fact that they have little or no real talent

Aside from that, life is pretty good !!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy Og

1. Arrogance/pretentiousness.
2. Excessive consumerism, often related to self-obsession (affects the ladies more so than the lads I think).
3. Losing stuff.
4. Stress carriers - those whose goal it is to cause stress in others. You know the ones, all their Christmasses would come at once if they thought you had made a mistake and they had picked up on it.


----------



## liaconn

Girlf said:


> People who are constantly organizing collections at work if someone so much as moves across the hall (may be a CS issue)




 +1. Definitely a CS thing. Even when someone says the *don't* want a fuss, and they *don't* want a collection, someone will still insist on organising one. With all the early retirements at the moment, everyone's broke, and  you still have to give for Mary who's transferring all the way upstairs.


----------



## Kitten

Washing my 4 kids teeth before bedtime and in the morning or anytime for that matter, soon they will be doing for themselves and no I won't be looking back fondly wishing I was doing it for them again...............I think it's one of my husbands pet hates too so "who's putting the kids to bed" is always met with one of us trying to get busy doing something else quickly and dare I say inconspiciously..........


----------



## levelpar

It used to be when I was dragged around  clothes shops by my other half.

 I said in the beginning that it used to be my pet hate but  not any more. I discovered a use for my mobile phone.

When we go  into town ( any town)  she goes right and I go left and at an agreed time I phone her to ensure that the meeting time is still on as in the past I have been left standing for half an hour or more. Meeting in a pub did not work out either because once I had almost to be carried home .


----------



## SlurrySlump

Mpsox said:


> 1:
> 11: People who hit "reply to all" on emails when the issue is of no interest to me


 


Maybe this is why?


----------



## Vanilla

Betsy Og said:


> Excessive consumerism, often related to self-obsession (affects the ladies more so than the lads I think).


 

You nailed that one. As I laughingly said to my husband from my old motorola phone from the queue in Penneys- 'sure I KNOW I don't need another top, pair of tights, etc but I HAD to have it'. 

He replied from the Phonestore shop on his I-Phone, while pre-ordering the new N900, 'never mind darling, I know what you women are like!'

We met later on- well he picked me up in his latest car ( alloy wheels, sat nav, heated seats, climate control, integrated phone etc) as my old volvo ( basic no extras ancient model) was being serviced in the hope it might pass yet another NCT. 

I looked at my penney's bag and felt a little ashamed at my prolifigate spending especially as Mr.V would never spend a cent on clothes if I didn't buy them for him. 

Ladies, we are so lucky with the men in our lives. Let's take a minute to really appreciate how selfless they are.


----------



## Staples

One of my pet hates is women who do everything for their husband (cook,clean, iron, buy their clothes, manage the kids, etc) without complaint as long as they can give out about their husband to other hard-done-bys in the sisterhood. 

Why not deal with the issue at source?


----------



## Vanilla

Staples said:


> One of my pet hates is women who do everything for their husband (cook,clean, iron, buy their clothes, manage the kids, etc) without complaint as long as they can give out about their husband to other hard-done-bys in the sisterhood.
> 
> Why not deal with the issue at source?


 
Hmmm, TBH if I had a spouse who did all that AND who didn't complain to me about it, I'd be quite happy to let them complain to other people.


----------



## ney001

Vanilla said:


> You nailed that one. As I laughingly said to my husband from my old motorola phone from the queue in Penneys- 'sure I KNOW I don't need another top, pair of tights, etc but I HAD to have it'.
> 
> He replied from the Phonestore shop on his I-Phone, while pre-ordering the new N900, 'never mind darling, I know what you women are like!'
> 
> We met later on- well he picked me up in his latest car ( alloy wheels, sat nav, heated seats, climate control, integrated phone etc) as my old volvo ( basic no extras ancient model) was being serviced in the hope it might pass yet another NCT.
> 
> I looked at my penney's bag and felt a little ashamed at my prolifigate spending especially as Mr.V would never spend a cent on clothes if I didn't buy them for him.
> 
> Ladies, we are so lucky with the men in our lives. Let's take a minute to really appreciate how selfless they are.




Strangely familiar scenario this!  Especially when he rang me from the video store the other day to give out that I had sent back a dvd late costing €5 in these worrying times! ...... arrives home 20 minutes later with Band of Brother's box set and the new xbox 360 war game! - €110.


----------



## ney001

New pet hate:

Numerous threads about Public Sector and Private sector then newer threads started which supposedly aren't about public sector but really they are and in about 6 more posts it will once again degenerate into public sector v private sector! Boring


----------



## levelpar

Originally Posted by *Staples* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=963236#post963236 
_



One of my pet hates is women who do everything for their husband (cook,clean, iron, buy their clothes, manage the kids, etc) without complaint as long as they can give out about their husband to other hard-done-bys in the sisterhood. 

Why not deal with the issue at source?

Click to expand...

_ 
_Women love being in control ,which is why they do all these things and it also gives them the pleasure of being martyrs when they gather in a girlie huddle_


----------



## Betsy Og

Vanilla said:


> I looked at my penney's bag and felt a little ashamed at my prolifigate spending especially as Mr.V would never spend a cent on clothes if I didn't buy them for him.


 
LOL!!

Myself and Mr. V must be the two luckiest men in the world, I also have a wife who I have to convince to spend on herself. Boys do like toys, I like tv/IT gadgets but wouldnt spend loads (never a new car, good but sensible one).

Who I had in mind was the vacuous types who drone on about labels in BT's, who never have a bob but feel "they're worth it" - the slogan paved on the road to female financial hell, have no time for anyone except where it might suit them. There was a clip of yer wan Aoifffffe from Apprentice, yacking on about how she'd like more Louis Vitton and Jimmy Cho or whatever list of brands she reeled off - I cringed even more that usual !!!!


----------



## liaconn

Those car alarms that sound as if someone's leaning on the horn. There's one going off outside the window at the moment.


----------



## Vanilla

ney001 said:


> New pet hate:
> 
> Numerous threads about Public Sector and Private sector then newer threads started which supposedly aren't about public sector but really they are and in about 6 more posts it will once again degenerate into public sector v private sector! Boring


 
God yes, let's do a little male/female bashing instead, please. Much more fun.



Betsy Og said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> Who I had in mind was the vacuous types who drone on about labels in BT's, who never have a bob but feel "they're worth it" - the slogan paved on the road to female financial hell, have no time for anyone except where it might suit them. There was a clip of yer wan Aoifffffe from Apprentice, yacking on about how she'd like more Louis Vitton and Jimmy Cho or whatever list of brands she reeled off - I cringed even more that usual !!!!


 
Ah don't worry about that foot in your mouth, at least you gave us the opportunity to get off the private/public debate for once...


----------



## AgathaC

Gossips.
People who put on (AA Roadwatch-type)accents.


----------



## Staples

Vanilla said:


> Hmmm, TBH if I had a spouse who did all that AND who didn't complain to me about it, I'd be quite happy to let them complain to other people.


 
I should be too but I'm burdened with a conscience.


----------



## Complainer

batty said:


> Cyclists on footpaths


Peds on cycle paths, or even worse, the peds who drape their dog lead across the cycle path like piano wire to catch the unwary cyclist.


----------



## Nedtastic

Walking into a jacks when someone has just dropped their smelly kids off at the pool.


----------



## Purple

1)People who take themselves too seriously (taking yourself seriously at all it too much in my book). 

2)People who sweat the little things; there’s very little in life that we should really get upset about. If you and your loved ones are healthy you are 90% of the way there.

3)People who judge others based on what they own/ how much money they have or don’t have/ where they live. If a person is that shallow then they are not worth knowing.


----------



## Latrade

Purple said:


> 3)People who judge others based on what they own/ how much money they have or don’t have/ where they live. If a person is that shallow then they are not worth knowing.


 
Easy for you to say in your trophy house...


----------



## Graham_07

AgathaC said:


> Gossips.
> People who put on (AA Roadwatch-type)accents.


 
Especially when they are approaching a rahnd-abaht.


----------



## GarBow

Posters who refer to there husbands/wives/partners as Mr. (Username) or Mrs. (Username). e.g. Mr Smuglywiggles and I were out shopping......... 

Makes me want to puke every time. Sorry.


----------



## Purple

Latrade said:


> Easy for you to say in your trophy house...



I'm not Pat Kenny, Jack


----------



## mf1

GarBow said:


> Posters who refer to there husbands/wives/partners as Mr. (Username) or Mrs. (Username). e.g. Mr Smuglywiggles and I were out shopping.........
> 
> Makes me want to puke every time. Sorry.



This is my current favourite- particularly the Smuglywiggles!

mf


----------



## Purple

GarBow said:


> Posters who refer to there husbands/wives/partners as Mr. (Username) or Mrs. (Username). e.g. Mr Smuglywiggles and I were out shopping.........
> 
> Makes me want to puke every time. Sorry.



How does Mrs/Mr GarBow feel about that?


----------



## truthseeker

GarBow said:


> Posters who refer to there husbands/wives/partners as Mr. (Username) or Mrs. (Username). e.g. Mr Smuglywiggles and I were out shopping.........
> 
> Makes me want to puke every time. Sorry.


 
People called Smuglywiggles!!!

Men who refer to their wives as 'her indoors'.


----------



## Purple

truthseeker said:


> People called Smuglywiggles!!!
> 
> Men who refer to their wives as 'her indoors'.



I'd never refer to the little woman like that!


----------



## ney001

Blathnaid ni Chofaigh - *NOT* go hálainn!


----------



## GarBow

Purple said:


> How does Mrs/Mr GarBow feel about that?


 


Mrs Garbow's pet hate would be the overuse of emoticons


----------



## Betsy Og

Purple said:


> I'd never refer to the little woman like that!


 
Agreed, I think 'The ball and chain' is much more descriptive !! 

Anyone see the TV show last night - The Battle of the Sexes?? It was women speaking last night, predictable whining about useless men, how women could have it all if it wasnt for that boys club at the top putting glass ceilings in the way.

Funniest line was, when speaking about pleasing the ladies in bed, one fella defending Irish men said "most men are willing to give it a good go" ... to howls of derision from the ladies. 

It was interesting but flitted through issues with lightning speed so no great depth. Claire Tully, for a TCD grad, came across as a bit thick - she obviously has brains but you'd never think it.


----------



## VOR

I had an irrational/pet hatred of Thierry Henry for 10 years. It is now quite rational.


----------



## Lak

Experienced two of my pet hates within an hour on sunday afternoon !

Took the family out for lunch in a quiet pub only for a couple to sit facing us and proceed to snog the faces off of each other, not teenagers either.
All you could hear was smacking lips as they went at it hammer and (literally) tongues. Who wants to watch that ?
Then down to Tescos only to find as usual all the family spaces were taken up and the comings and goings of ignoramuses with no kids too lazy to park elswhere.


----------



## Vanilla

GarBow said:


> Posters who refer to there husbands/wives/partners as Mr. (Username) or Mrs. (Username). e.g. Mr Smuglywiggles and I were out shopping.........
> 
> Makes me want to puke every time. Sorry.


 
Oops, sorry. I'm one of the worst culprits for this. What is acceptable then?


----------



## monascribe18

victoria beckham walking skeleton pull through for a shotgun ,she reminds me of dracula sometimes


----------



## GarBow

Vanilla said:


> Oops, sorry. I'm one of the worst culprits for this. What is acceptable then?


 
I'm not saying it's unacceptable. It just grates me. I would equate it to refering to them as a pet name in company. The expression 'Hubby' really winds me up too. Quite irrational probably. 

Maybe i'm the only one.


----------



## Purple

GarBow said:


> I'm not saying it's unacceptable. It just grates me. I would equate it to refering to them as a pet name in company. The expression 'Hubby' really winds me up too. Quite irrational probably.
> 
> Maybe i'm the only one.


No, you're just grumpy and no, it's not just you.


----------



## Caveat

I tell you a massive pet hate with me - fussy eaters. 

Babies, wimps and whingers the lot of them - never mind fantastically awkward dinner guests.


----------



## truthseeker

Caveat said:


> I tell you a massive pet hate with me - fussy eaters.
> 
> Babies, wimps and whingers the lot of them - never mind fantastically awkward dinner guests.


 
Couldnt agree more - fantastically annoying in restaurants as well. I had the displeasure of lunch in a pub with one recently, he wanted the burger, without the mayonaise, leave off the bacon and cheese, could he get the ketchup on the side, oh he doesnt like tomatoes, could they be left out of the side salad, now about the burger itself, he wanted it medium, but only pink in the middle, any redness and he would feel ill. Could the vinegar be removed from the table, the smell was bothering him. Then the dessert, could he have the apple pie, unheated rather than heated, leave off the icecream, could he have any real cream instead?


----------



## Vanilla

GarBow said:


> I'm not saying it's unacceptable. It just grates me. I would equate it to refering to them as a pet name in company. The expression 'Hubby' really winds me up too. Quite irrational probably.
> 
> Maybe i'm the only one.


 

I don't think it's irrational- it is a bit coochy coo ( spelling?) alright.

But what alternative would you suggest? My husband? My partner? My Other Half ( actually I hate that one, scratch that).


----------



## Vanilla

truthseeker said:


> Couldnt agree more - fantastically annoying in restaurants as well. I had the displeasure of lunch in a pub with one recently, he wanted the burger, without the mayonaise, leave off the bacon and cheese, could he get the ketchup on the side, oh he doesnt like tomatoes, could they be left out of the side salad, now about the burger itself, he wanted it medium, but only pink in the middle, any redness and he would feel ill. Could the vinegar be removed from the table, the smell was bothering him. Then the dessert, could he have the apple pie, unheated rather than heated, leave off the icecream, could he have any real cream instead?


 
Hmmm, I'm a bit like this in restaurants- I don't see why I shouldn't ask for minor modifications to a menu. I often have to do this anyway as I'm coeliac, but sometimes for other reasons. For eg I really don't like fennel- should I not then ask for a substitute? Not in someones home though- totally different.


----------



## Caveat

Well allergies, coelic etc - obviously fair enough. And everyone is allowed to have a _couple_ of things that they don't like, but it really annoys me when people "aren't great with vegetables" or "hate the look of that" or think something is "disgusting" - even though more than half the time they've never tasted it.

Oh yeah, and I'm guilty of "Ms Caveat" too....


----------



## truthseeker

Vanilla said:


> Hmmm, I'm a bit like this in restaurants- I don't see why I shouldn't ask for minor modifications to a menu. I often have to do this anyway as I'm coeliac, but sometimes for other reasons. For eg I really don't like fennel- should I not then ask for a substitute? Not in someones home though- totally different.


 
Minor modifications - ok.
Changing every single bit of whats being ordered except the actual meat itself - not good.


----------



## GarBow

Vanilla said:


> I don't think it's irrational- it is a bit coochy coo ( spelling?) alright.
> 
> But what alternative would you suggest? *My husband?* My partner? My Other Half ( actually I hate that one, scratch that).


 
Yeah, why not? Let's go traditional with this one 

If not married then I actually don't like the term 'Partner' either. Too sterile and matter of fact for me. What's wrong with Boyfriend or Girlfriend? Now i really am getting picky.


----------



## liaconn

Caveat said:


> Well allergies, coelic etc - obviously fair enough. And everyone is allowed to have a _couple_ of things that they don't like, but it really annoys me when people "aren't great with vegetables" or "hate the look of that" or think something is "disgusting" - even though more than half the time they've never tasted it.


 
Also people who say they're 'intolerant' of something, when they just don't like it. Or who invent all kinds of allergies to make themselves more interesting.


----------



## truthseeker

liaconn said:


> Also people who say they're 'intolerant' of something, when they just don't like it. Or who invent all kinds of allergies to make themselves more interesting.


 
To say nothing of them feicin vegetarians who expect a bean casserole when they come to dinner in your home but never serve you a steak when you go to dinner in theirs!!


----------



## Vanilla

GarBow said:


> What's wrong with Boyfriend or Girlfriend? Now i really am getting picky.


 
Depends on the age of the individuals- from late twenties, thirties onward it seems a bit silly to call someone a boy or a girl...maybe that's just me.



liaconn said:


> Also people who say they're 'intolerant' of something, when they just don't like it. Or who invent all kinds of allergies to make themselves more interesting.


 
Hate that too, since that attitude spills over onto those of us with genuine diseases. I do get the odd raised eyebrow here and there as if I were declaring a fad diet or something.


----------



## Staples

What about "the Main Squeeze"?

On second thoughts.........


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> My Other Half ( actually I hate that one, scratch that).


 Yea, I don't like that either; OH or DH in posts (what the hell is a DH?).


----------



## Caveat

Dudder haff?


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> Dudder haff?



D..ifferent Head?


----------



## Sconhome

D hubbie


----------



## levelpar

I don't think that "my other half" is too bad as an expression as it suggests you are not totally complete wihout her or him . 

How times have changed. I notice that on tv its more usual to refer to "your partner" rather than Husband or wife.


----------



## GarBow

levelpar said:


> I don't think that "my other half" is too bad as an expression as it suggests you are not totally complete wihout her or him .
> 
> How times have changed. I notice that on tv its more usual to refer to "your partner" rather than Husband or wife.


 
I know. It's almost as if it's not politically correct (don't get me started on that term) to have a husband or wife now. 

As for DH, which i assume is Darling Husband? Arrgghhhh!


----------



## Mpsox

Vanilla said:


> Depends on the age of the individuals- from late twenties, thirties onward it seems a bit silly to call someone a boy or a girl...maybe that's just me./quote]
> 
> Hope that is not an anti-Cork dig, down in de Real Capital, you get called boy or girl for way beyond your thirties, so you do, boy


----------



## Betsy Og

Mpsox;966659
Hope that is not an anti-Cork dig said:
			
		

> I thought dey were all langers or lashers doin Pana??


----------



## Purple

GarBow said:


> I know. It's almost as if it's not politically correct (don't get me started on that term) to have a husband or wife now.



I agree.


----------



## Lex Foutish

GarBow said:


> I know. It's almost as if it's not politically correct (don't get me started on that term) to have a husband or wife now.
> 
> As for DH, which i assume is Darling Husband? Arrgghhhh!


 
You've got me going, GarBow. Totally agree about the husband and wife thing. When I hear someone talking about their partner, I think of someone riding along beside them on horseback, a la Lone Ranger and his partner, Tonto!  At a function recently, I had to correct someone by telling him that the woman with me wasn't my partner but was, in fact, my wife.

Blind people aren't blind anymore, they're non-sighted. Those who used to be unemployed are now non-waged. 

Who decided that black people in America are now called Afro American? What is golfer, Vijay Singh? Afro Indian Ocean American? 

Would my hero, Phil Lynott, have been a Psuedo Afro Dublin Non American Semi Brazilian Caucasian Mothered bass guitarist or just an outstanding Black Paddy who blazed the trail that all of our other international musicians followed? 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Latrade

GarBow said:


> I know. It's almost as if it's not politically correct...
> 
> As for DH, which i assume is Darling Husband? Arrgghhhh!


 
Actually, the term "politically correct" is offensive; many people are incapable of clear political thoughts and so are immediately at a disadvantage. In addition, it implies there is one political system and process that is correct over others, which has imperialism written all over it.

Please use the term "ideologically challenging".


----------



## Caveat

Lex Foutish said:


> Blind people aren't blind anymore, they're non-sighted.


 
 Seriously? I hadn't heard this particular gem.



> outstanding Black Paddy


----------



## AlastairSC

Grizzly said:


> "Hunter aren't you a VERY good boy for sharing your sweets with Marlin"



Hunter. Marlin. Love it!!!


----------



## haminka1

1. people on the N3 who drive constantly 80 even if the max speed allowed is 100 and the road is empty - i am ashamed to admit that it's mostly women - what's the problem with some female drivers? they used to say that speed over 100 km per hour can kill you but that was 19th century for ****sake ..
2. people pulling from the side-road in front of you who are in such a hurry that they lose control of their car and spend the next 20 seconds trying to regain it - then proceed driving 60 ...
3. people overtaking you wildly just to find out that you were driving 
so slowly because the road is full and then try to push in front of you because there's cars coming from the opposite directions
4. cyclists - where should I start - the deadliest combination is dark clothes, no lights, dark rucksack and headphones ... oblivious to anything happening on the road - sadly, when you hit them, you are to blame ...
5. spoiled brats supported by their adoring mums : oh gavin, this was a very nice kick you gave that ***** who was standing in your way ... 
6. illogical people and people talking plenty of bull expecting you to believe it without any explanation 
7. liars
8. people blaming their current debts, bad investments and negative equity on the bad banks and the government and not their own greed
9. developers who were building houses from cardboard and bad quality sand, behaved like some arrogant pashas and are now whinging about their losses - hope they rot in hell


----------



## MandaC

The give a give a give a give a  Garmin ad. 

It's back.

Last year we had a horrible shouty American woman ranting on about lane assist. Made me want to punch the radio.  This year we have a kind of twee posh irish accent.  Not quite as bad as the awful american, but still enough to make me shout at it to sod off.


----------



## Towger

Children are not immature goats.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Towger said:


> Children are not immature goats.


 
Are you kidding me?  Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?  Are we there yet?


----------



## Chocks away

Lex Foutish said:


> Are you kidding me? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


Yes, a kid is an immature goat


----------



## Vanilla

Mpsox said:


> Hope that is not an anti-Cork dig, down in de Real Capital, you get called boy or girl for way beyond your thirties, so you do, boy


 
Certainly not- I rate Cork and Cork people just after Kerry and Kerry people- which is high praise.


----------



## haminka1

Towger said:


> Children are not immature goats.



you're right, there is plenty of difference : they take longer to mature /sometimes never/, they are more expensive and can't survive on grass /unfortunately/ ...


----------



## levelpar

> Yes, a kid is an immature goat


[

A kid is a young goat and not necessarily an immature one 

I kid you not.


----------



## AgathaC

People yelling into mobile phones particularly if I am trapped in the same space as them e.g on a bus/ train.


----------



## S.L.F

levelpar said:


> It used to be when I was dragged around clothes shops by my other half.
> 
> I said in the beginning that it used to be my pet hate but  not any more. I discovered a use for my mobile phone.
> 
> When we go into town ( any town) she goes right and I go left and at an agreed time I phone her to ensure that the meeting time is still on as in the past I have been left standing for half an hour or more. Meeting in a pub did not work out either because once I had almost to be carried home .


 
LOL love it.

It would be one of my biggest pet hates too.


----------



## Booter

When TV football pundits, predicting the outcome of a match, say they are "sitting on the fence" because they think the result will be a draw!

Now leaving aside the exact scores, there are three possible outcomes of any football match: Team A wins; Team B wins, match drawn. 
It is not "sitting on the fence", to predict that the third of these options will be the outcome. It is a firm prediction of the result. It would be sitting on the fence to say something like: "either Team A or Team B will win", or "It might be a draw or it might not", but in no way is selecting one of the three possible outcomes "sitting on the fence", prevaricating, procrastinating etc.

The stupid grin they always adopt when saying it doesn't help my blood pressure either - as if they've just come up with this piece of self-deprecating apparent wit on the spur of the moment.


----------



## JP1234

People who can't sit through at 90 minute film at the cinema without talking,  or even worse during Paranormal Activity tonight we had to put up with girls ridiculous over the top screaming every 5 minutes...it really isn't that scary a film


----------



## bamboozle

People who in a busy queue in a shop wait till the shop assistant runs up their bill and only then do they go to open their bag to fish out their purse to make the payment.
People who take ages at ATM machines, the people who seem to check the balance on 3 or 4 different cards and withdraw no cash.
People who blame the banks for the mess this country is in and not realise the role the financial regulator/central bank/Dept of Finance played in creating this completely under regulated sham of a financial market for the last 10 years.
Parents who park on double yellow lines/in the yellow boxes outside schools when dropping little Johnny off to school


----------



## BOXtheFOX

People who send videos in to TV programmes showing their children walking in to tables, falling off fences etc and who think it is hilarious, just so that they can get £250 for their video.


----------



## liaconn

BOXtheFOX said:


> People who send videos in to TV programmes showing their children walking in to tables, falling off fences etc and who think it is hilarious, just so that they can get £250 for their video.


 
+1.  Do people really find this funny?


----------



## Complainer

liaconn said:


> +1.  Do people really find this funny?


Yes, when Harry Hill is commentating in the background. He cracks me up.


----------



## Staples

levelpar said:


> I don't think that "my other half" is too bad as an expression as it suggests you are not totally complete wihout her or him .


 
It's like the old joke - a man's not complete until he's married.  Then he's finished!


----------



## bren1916

Pet Hate:  Tasteless Tayto/King etc since they pandered to the dieting brigade..Give us back our SALT!


----------



## DB74

1. People who don't indicate
2. People who park in handicapped spots and spaces for parents with children
3. People who park across 3 cars and leave the engine running because they'll just be a minute
4. People who are late

more to follow


----------



## DB74

5. Reality TV


----------



## liaconn

DB74 said:


> 2. People who park in handicapped spots and spaces for parents with children


 
Spaces for parents with children being placed right beside the door of the supermarket, while elderly people have to park further away.


----------



## DB74

Fully agree with you there liaconn


----------



## liaconn

Another pet hate, that I'll be seeing lots more of with Christmas approaching, is drivers who sit in car parks with their indicator on waiting for a shopper to unload dozens of bags into their car, strap in a toddler and put the baby into his seat, so they can have their space -  regardless of the huge queue building up behind them (and often back onto the road) and the fact that the person packing their car is absolutely mortified and rushing as fast as they can.


----------



## truthseeker

liaconn said:


> Another pet hate, that I'll be seeing lots more of with Christmas approaching, is drivers who sit in car parks with their indicator on waiting for a shopper to unload dozens of bags into their car, strap in a toddler and put the baby into his seat, so they can have their space - regardless of the huge queue building up behind them (and often back onto the road) and the fact that the person packing their car is absolutely mortified and rushing as fast as they can.


 
Oh I HATE that - if Im ever behind one of those I start beeping furiously!!
Or sometimes passive aggressively I begin flashing (not myself, my headlights).


----------



## Caveat

truthseeker said:


> I begin flashing (not myself...


 
There are countries where this is a very common form of protest.  I propose ICTU researchers get on to this straight away - the strikes may not be so dull after all.


----------



## Booter

The phrase "When/If the IMF _come in_". "_Come in_", as opposed to when/if we _bring them in_

It must have been so easy for our foreign invaders over the years if this is how we behaved, like we would have no say in the matter.


----------



## fobs

People who say "I done it" or "I seen it"  instread of "I saw it" or "I did it" drive me crazy!!!


----------



## becky

fobs said:


> People who say "I done it" or "I seen it" instread of "I saw it" or "I did it" drive me crazy!!!


 
These don't bother me but 
"I'm use of it" instead of "I'm use to it" always makes me want to correct the person who said it.


----------



## Betsy Og

becky said:


> These don't bother me but
> "I'm use of it" instead of "I'm use to it" always makes me want to correct the person who said it.


 
Don't you mean "I'm used to it"?


----------



## RMCF

One that has started to REALLY get on my goat recently is people reading out website addresses and saying:

" double yew, double yew, double yew, dot "

OK we've only been using the net for about a decade or more. Time to drop the www bit.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Really cool types rolleyes who refer to Christmas as Crimbo!  

Probably because Xmas is such a nice time of year.


----------



## Lex Foutish

fobs said:


> People who say "I done it" or "I seen it" instread of "I saw it" or "I did it" drive me crazy!!!


 
+1, Fobs. Not to mention Bertie saying, "I should *have went*!"

Wouldn't happen down here, boy!


----------



## Mpsox

RMCF said:


> One that has started to REALLY get on my goat recently is people reading out website addresses and saying:
> 
> " double yew, double yew, double yew, dot "
> 
> OK we've only been using the net for about a decade or more. Time to drop the www bit.


 
I remember being in Canada and hearing them say "triple W", took me a few seconds to cop what they meant


----------



## ney001

Mpsox said:


> I remember being in Canada and hearing them say "triple W", took me a few seconds to cop what they meant



This would annoy me more then double yew double yew i have to say.  There is an ad on the radio at the moment and the address is called out as triple w, sounds very cheesy!.


----------



## Caveat

Lex Foutish said:


> Really cool types rolleyes who refer to Christmas as Crimbo!


 
+1  I hate all those abbreviations - ham 'sambo',  'leckie' bill...



Mpsox said:


> I remember being in Canada and hearing them say "triple W", took me a few seconds to cop what they meant


 
I hear dub dub dub from Americans - which, surprise surprise, I hate too.


----------



## Firefly

ney001 said:


> This would annoy me more then double yew double yew i have to say. There is an ad on the radio at the moment and the address is called out as triple w, sounds very cheesy!.


 
What about "down the country" when they say double-ya double-ya double-ya


----------



## Complainer

Lex Foutish said:


> Not to mention Bertie saying, "I should *have went*!"


He should have went --- long ago.


----------



## burger1979

fobs said:


> People who say "I done it" or "I seen it" instread of "I saw it" or "I did it" drive me crazy!!!


 
'yeah yeah i saww her, that is to say i seen her'...... this was on the simpsons episode years ago, was very funny.


----------



## Hoagy

David Davin-Power's wig.


----------



## liaconn

Ads that patronise old people. Some of the BUPA ones sound like an episode of the Magic Roundabout.


----------



## Sylvester3

By the way, most browsers don't require you to input "http://www" any more, so hopefully that old www tongue twister will soon die out.


----------



## Vanilla

Sylvester3 said:


> By the way, most browsers don't require you to input "http://www" any more, so hopefully that old www tongue twister will soon die out.


 
Really?


----------



## The_Banker

Irish people who shout for Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal or Man Utd and then delight at seeing the English national team beaten.
Christmas decorations.
Smoking.
The winter months and the short evenings.
The deference of the Irish people towards the Catholic Church.
Rain.
Teenagers who make noise in the cinema. 
Warm Coke~a~Cola.
People who love Christmas and then call others a Grinch because they don’t share the Christmas love in. 
January – The horriblest month of the year.
The Cork County Board
Alcoholics
Jackie Healy-Rae
Waterford
Bald men with comb-overs
Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Betsy Og

The_Banker said:


> Irish people who shout for Arsenal and then delight at seeing the English national team beaten.


 
Not much of a problem if you're an Arsenal fan, though you'd probably need to shout for the French.


----------



## JP1234

People who ring the door bell then start hammering on the door a split second later.

Carol singers ambushing you as you are off-loading the shopping from the car.


----------



## johnd

People who send you funny emails every day because you once replied to an email they sent you.


----------



## Caveat

The_Banker said:


> Alcoholics


 

You _*hate *_alcoholics??  Sounds a tad unreasonable to me I have to say.


----------



## carpedeum

- Seeing people queuing for Bertie to sign his book.
- Old style Catholics still supporting the bishops.
- The expression "a big ask" and the misuse of "them" e.g. Them players, them things.
- Airlines waiting for the Premier League fixture lists to be published and then hiking up fares!
- So called rugby fans who won't cross the Liffey to Croker and then give off about Leinster natives who follow Munster!
- Superquinn who advertise offers on the shelves, but, charge the full prices at the till - happened us three times last month!
- Social Welfare fraud where the money could be passed to those genuinely on the dole etc.
- Scapegoating of front line public sevants while public servant managers continue to be grossly overpaid. I am neither.
- Still corrupt councillors and TDs who continue to be elected.
- Restaurants and car dealers who ripped us off for ten years and treated us like cattle now putting on the poor mouth.
- The vintners lobby getting a result in the budget, knowing the decreases will not be passed on.


----------



## Firefly

Leaving work on a Friday evening knowing it's only 2 and a bit days to Monday


----------



## The_Banker

Caveat said:


> You _*hate *_alcoholics?? Sounds a tad unreasonable to me I have to say.


 

I suppose I should clarify that.

I work with an alcoholic and I am constantly getting caught for more work as he is always out/sick or not turning up for work with all sorts of outlandish excuses. 
The best one was last summer when he was out in a friends boat and came up with the great one that the propellers got caught in fishing nets so he was stranded for 3 days.
Needless to say when he came back whiskey was seeping out of his pores. 
Christmas coming will be another great excuse for him to batter his liver and I will suffer the consequences of the extra workload in the new year while he is 'recovering'. What doesn't help is his doctor (who is also his friend) giving him certs. 

I am sure there are others on this forum who suffer because a work colleague is a drunk.


----------



## DrMoriarty

The increasing misuse of 'albeit' by journalists who really should know better.

_Exempli gratia —_ Gerry Thornley, in today's _Irish Times_: 


> 'Going to the air continued to serve Munster well, albeit the penalty against Robins Tchale Watchou was a tad harsh as the ball appeared to come off Porical’s face.'


Oh, and the unnecessary use of Latinisms.


----------



## Deiseblue

The_Banker said:


> I suppose I should clarify that.
> 
> I work with an alcoholic and I am constantly getting caught for more work as he is always out/sick or not turning up for work with all sorts of outlandish excuses.
> The best one was last summer when he was out in a friends boat and came up with the great one that the propellers got caught in fishing nets so he was stranded for 3 days.
> Needless to say when he came back whiskey was seeping out of his pores.
> Christmas coming will be another great excuse for him to batter his liver and I will suffer the consequences of the extra workload in the new year while he is 'recovering'. What doesn't help is his doctor (who is also his friend) giving him certs.
> 
> I am sure there are others on this forum who suffer because a work colleague is a drunk.


Given your expressed hatred of Waterford I find it difficult to have any sympathy for you,
Let,s hope your your work colleague has a hugely enjoyable Christmas !


----------



## Lex Foutish

People who think that the F.A.I. should continue to try to get Stephen Ireland to come back and play again for his country.

Any one of his remaining grandmothers could die at any time............ Come on, like!


----------



## Lex Foutish

The_Banker said:


> Irish people who shout for Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal or Man Utd and then delight at seeing the English national team beaten.
> Christmas decorations.
> Smoking.
> The winter months and the short evenings.
> The deference of the Irish people towards the Catholic Church.
> Rain.
> Teenagers who make noise in the cinema.
> Warm Coke~a~Cola.
> People who love Christmas and then call others a Grinch because they don’t share the Christmas love in.
> January – The horriblest month of the year.
> The Cork County Board
> Alcoholics
> Jackie Healy-Rae
> Waterford
> Bald men with comb-overs
> Gordon Ramsey


 
Is there any chance, in the wide, earthly world, that the 4th last and 2nd last items above are connected?

Any truth in the rumour that the new €50m hospital in Kenmare will have a unit specialising in hair transplanting?


----------



## JP1234

White Chocolate. It's just so very very wrong.


----------



## AgathaC

carpedeum said:


> - - the expression "a big ask"


+1.


----------



## Betsy Og

The word "contemporary", hugely overused on the apprentice. Usually when they have nothing better to say or can't express anything specific.


----------



## Firefly

Cold sores in the middle of my lip


----------

